# Olive Wood...is the MatcH



## znachman (Nov 8, 2014)

Set of olive wood pens with matched boxes


----------



## skiprat (Nov 8, 2014)

Wow!! Those look superb!!


----------



## Charlie_W (Nov 8, 2014)

Beautiful work on the pens and the box. 
The Olive wood is gorgeous!
What did you use for the black accents on the closed end pen?


----------



## bobleibo (Nov 8, 2014)

WOW, WOW, and WOW! Those are beautiful!


----------



## MikeL (Nov 8, 2014)

Oh my, oh my!  The pens look outstanding and the boxes are superb!!  Really nice.


----------



## znachman (Nov 8, 2014)

Charlie_W said:


> Beautiful work on the pens and the box.
> The Olive wood is gorgeous!
> What did you use for the black accents on the closed end pen?



Black Corian........


----------



## Rodnall (Nov 8, 2014)

Awesome boxes and pens!


----------



## Rockytime (Nov 8, 2014)

Absolutely Stunning!


----------



## Russknan (Nov 8, 2014)

Double gorgeous - on both the pens and the box!


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 8, 2014)

Is turning Olive Wood for you, like US folks turning Eastern Red Cedar?  Always wondered.....


Top notch from my chair!  Love the closed end 'accents'...and the shape, purty nice!!





Scott (exotic is only a country away) B


----------



## GaryMGg (Nov 8, 2014)

Superb work; great looking!


----------



## wyone (Nov 8, 2014)

They are gorgeous


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 8, 2014)

Those are beyond awesome.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Nov 8, 2014)

Very nice indeed. Love these pens.


----------



## mtassie (Nov 8, 2014)

Very nice!! Love that finish!


----------



## robutacion (Nov 8, 2014)

Being a Olive wood "lover", the pieces of wood you used to make boxes and pens, are just extraordinary and the type of grain every wants however, I only wish that you could also show to the guys and gals, the amount of Olive wood you had to to through and the amount of waste you endup with, just to make 2 pen boxes and 2 pens.  I know what it takes as I cut Olive wood regularly and I enjoy every bit of it but, what you have there is the result of careful and very selective areas of the logs that had the Olive wood grade you were after.  Only someone with good access to this wood, could do such a thing, you just can't order, boards, slabs or size blanks with only this sort of wood, well...! you could but, it would cost you a small fortune.

I really like what you done with this wood, and certainly a great utilisation of what you have available around you but, I believe important to make people aware that, you invested a fair amount of Olive wood to create these pieces...!

I'm very lucky to admit that, I could very easily be that selective and process a fair amount of that highest grade Olive wood, play with it and share some of it but, it would be costly...!

Apart from all that, I do appreciate the craftsmanship you put in to those, congrats...!:wink::biggrin:

Cheers
George


----------



## Rmartin (Nov 9, 2014)

Fantastic! I have some plain olive wood blanks and you gave me an inspiration to make some boxes!


----------



## znachman (Nov 9, 2014)

robutacion said:


> Being a Olive wood "lover", the pieces of wood you used to make boxes and pens, are just extraordinary and the type of grain every wants however, I only wish that you could also show to the guys and gals, the amount of Olive wood you had to to through and the amount of waste you endup with, just to make 2 pen boxes and 2 pens.  I know what it takes as I cut Olive wood regularly and I enjoy every bit of it but, what you have there is the result of careful and very selective areas of the logs that had the Olive wood grade you were after.  Only someone with good access to this wood, could do such a thing, you just can't order, boards, slabs or size blanks with only this sort of wood, well...! you could but, it would cost you a small fortune.
> 
> I really like what you done with this wood, and certainly a great utilisation of what you have available around you but, I believe important to make people aware that, you invested a fair amount of Olive wood to create these pieces...!
> 
> ...




Thank you George you are absolutely right on your description


----------



## TonyL (Nov 9, 2014)

Exceptional!


----------



## cal91666 (Nov 9, 2014)

Outstanding!!!  I know it's not my decision but I'd like to nominate these for "Featured Photo"


----------



## kruzzer (Nov 9, 2014)

The pens and the boxes just awesome


----------



## Band Saw Box (Nov 11, 2014)

Beautiful pen.


----------



## Krash (Nov 11, 2014)

Impressive ... especially the closed-end one with the Black Corian. Verry very pretty!


----------



## jeff (Nov 11, 2014)

Looks great on the front page. :biggrin:

The locking rabbet joints on the box are a superb touch.


----------



## znachman (Nov 11, 2014)

jeff said:


> Looks great on the front page. :biggrin:
> 
> The locking rabbet joints on the box are a superb touch.



Thank you Jeff and all my friends in IAP 
Injoy the beauty of the nature the OLIVE WOOD


----------



## ossaguy (Nov 12, 2014)

Wow,that's some beautiful work!!!



Steve


----------



## robutacion (Nov 12, 2014)

znachman said:


> jeff said:
> 
> 
> > Looks great on the front page. :biggrin:
> ...



Well deserved IAP front page material, no doubt, congrats...!:wink:

Cheers
George


----------



## HillbillyCraftCo (Nov 12, 2014)

these are GORGEOUS!  Love the boxes.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Nov 13, 2014)

I have been doing this for years and only hope someday I can match your expertise.
very well done......


----------



## Olsarge (Nov 13, 2014)

I've made a few olive wood pens, but nothing as beautiful as those.
Dennis


----------



## macsplinter (Nov 13, 2014)

Great job. Love olivewood


----------



## DLGunn (Nov 13, 2014)

Man you have set the bar high, great job, beautiful work.


----------



## mlconnelly (Nov 13, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful work. I love it.


----------



## mark james (Nov 13, 2014)

The pens are brilliant!  The boxes are brilliant+++

I love Olivewood...  I love pens...  But those boxes are soooo nice!!!

Excellent job Itzak!  Be proud.


----------



## Tom T (Nov 19, 2014)

So beautiful.  Great fit and finish on everything.  Front page quality.


----------



## mrmartyking (Nov 25, 2014)

Beautiful work.


----------

